# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  فرق بین فناوری و رشته کامپیوتر

## P e y m @ n . N

*سلام میخواستم بدونم فرق عمده و اصلی رشته کامپیوتر با رشته فناوری اطلاعات در چیست ؟
لطفا در صورت داشتن اطلاعات جواب خود را به صورت خلاصه شرح دهید.
و بیشتر به اصلی ترین تفاوت بپردازید.
با تشکر*

----------

